# New Fuel Systems Places $1M Order for Electric Vehicles from ZAP



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

New Fuel Systems plans to open retail locations throughout Canada and showcase electric transportation during the 2010 Winter Olympics being planned for Whistler, British Columbia.

More...


----------

